
Backup theory for startups - alexyim
http://akkartik.name/blog/2011-03-04-22-16-07-soc
======
toadi
Don't see the relevance why it only accounts for startups. It's for everyone
using a computer and doesn't want to lose data.

From individuals to corporations.

~~~
akkartik
Yes, it's for anybody who runs automated tasks. Not lay users who can only
suffer catastrophic data loss.

